# Magnesium sulphate paste



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm using this on my finger infection/boil

How often should I apply it? I've looked on google and couldn't find the answer an I forgot to ask when I bought it


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

It should say on the tube? But I just googled and it said use 2 to 3 times a day.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Royoyo said:


> It should say on the tube? But I just googled and it said use 2 to 3 times a day.


It doesn't say on the tub unfortunately

Thanks


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

You apply it and cover the boil with a dressing. It should come to a head soon, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> You apply it and cover the boil with a dressing. It should come to a head soon, hopefully tomorrow.


Even if I've just applied it a couple of times?

Thanks

Looking forward to it coming to a head, not looking forward to the peely skin and nail though


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Even if I've just applied it a couple of times?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Looking forward to it coming to a head, not looking forward to the peely skin and nail though


If you look on the 'boots' website it tells you on there, how to use it....failing that you can try looking at the NHS direct website.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

great stuff , my mum used it a few weeks ago for a deep sore splinter that became infected , worked a treat ,


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> If you look on the 'boots' website it tells you on there, how to use it....failing that you can try looking at the NHS direct website.


I know how to use it, just not how often which it doesn't say on the boots site



moggiemum said:


> great stuff , my mum used it a few weeks ago for a deep sore splinter that became infected , worked a treat ,


Yeah I used it three years ago on a felon infection, just can't remember how often I applied it lol


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

whats a felon infection sounds like a nasty sort


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> whats a felon infection sounds like a nasty sort


Felon Guide: Causes, Symptoms and Treatment Options

Was VERY painful!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

poor you,...hope this one clears up fast


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Shoud you not go and see the doctor? In case you need antibiotics?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks

I don't think it's a felon this time, no where near as painful but the area that will come to a head is bigger now than last time


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> Shoud you not go and see the doctor? In case you need antibiotics?


Nah I'm just going to treat it at home


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

This was it yesterday


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

OMG gross.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> This was it yesterday


On second (vomit) look, it looks like the cuticle on your fingernail is infected causing the swelling , not a boil


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Could be

Don't know how it would have got infected though


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> This was it yesterday


Holy crap, you may need some a/b meds 

I would also recommend soaking it in as hot of water as you can tolerate several times a day. If you have Epsom salts toss some of that in the hot water.

If it's not better by Monday you should make a Dr. appointment.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Could be
> 
> Don't know how it would have got infected though


Easy, do you bite your fingernails? The hands are the most contaminated body part besides the butthole and ... males, from what we touch and not having hygeine by washing them when needed.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't really need to see the doc, I can just treat it with MSP, once it comes to a head a can burst it


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't really need to see the doc, I can just treat it with MSP, once it comes to a head a can burst it


If its not a boil tho, treating the surface infection wont help the infection in your blood stream, really should take the advice and see a doc for antibiotics.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Easy, do you bite your fingernails? The hands are the most contaminated body part besides the butthole and ... males, from what we touch and not having hygeine by washing them when needed.


One thing I'm good with is hand hygiene, I'm a bit of a cold/flu germaphobe so I make sure I wash my hands regularly


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> If its not a boil tho, treating the surface infection wont help the infection in your blood stream, really should take the advice and see a doc for antibiotics.


I don't want him to burst it though

I didn't see him for my last one


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> One thing I'm good with is hand hygiene, I'm a bit of a cold/flu germaphobe so I make sure I wash my hands regularly


 I more meant we touch a lot of unhygienic stuff daily it only takes one tiny skin opening like a broken cuticle to get bacterial infection.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> once it comes to a head a can burst it


Careful! You could put an eye out :yikes:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> If its not a boil tho,* treating the surface infection wont help the infection in your blood stream,* really should take the advice and see a doc for antibiotics.


*Bacteremia *can lead to sepsis which in turn can lead to septic shock which will result in death if left untreated. The mouth is teeming with bacteria if you bite your cuticles.

Bacteremia: Bacteremia, Sepsis, and Septic Shock: Merck Manual Home Edition


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Careful! You could put an eye out :yikes:


 youtube has loads of appetising boil popping vids, lol 

GIANT PUS FILLED CYST EXPLOSION - YouTube

mmmmm Im craving strawberrys and runny cream :drool:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Good job we can't smell what is coming outta that cyst , we would all be pewking ......... have been unfortunate to witness one being emptied , i have a strong stomach but my god , just shown the o/h the vid .........






for some reason he has passed out  wonder why that was then :laugh::laugh:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> youtube has loads of appetising boil popping vids, lol
> 
> GIANT PUS FILLED CYST EXPLOSION - YouTube
> 
> *mmmmm Im craving strawberrys and runny cream* :drool:


Eeeewwwwwwwwwwww, gross. Stop it!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That looks so painful. Poor you. Bet it throbs.

If the stuff helps - great - but if it keeps getting worse, or you start to feel ill, please see a doctor urgently. In case it escalates into something really bad.

Looks like a nasty infection.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like you need antibiotics to me Tink.

My brother had exactly the same when we were young, he also bites his nails.

You dont want the infection getting into the bone, and that is a possibility.

I would also recommend holding your finger in cup of hot salt water, which may help the infection.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't want him to burst it though
> 
> I didn't see him for my last one


tttb the doc wont burst it, he will prob say carry on with the paste but give you some antibiotics if he thinks you need them, in the meantime eat raw garlic add extra to your pesto , and cider vinegar is good too in warm water a bit of honey<drink , honey is good for wounds also , maybe after its reared its ulgy head though but do go docs though, and no more vides and i havent even watched that one ,no way


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> tttb the doc wont burst it, he will prob say carry on with the paste but give you some antibiotics if he thinks you need them, in the meantime eat raw garlic add extra to your pesto , and cider vinegar is good too in warm water a bit of honey<drink , honey is good for wounds also , maybe after its reared its ulgy head though but do go docs though, and no more vides and i havent even watched that one ,no way


I didn't post the vid lol I'm wired though I love looking at vids like that :laugh:

Can't wait to pop mine :thumbsup: :laugh:

I might go to the docs though, will see how it is on Monday

It's throbbing since I put the paste on if, OH said that its just the stuff being drawn out


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Tink...i think you need ABs too.

My finger went like that once (i felt like i had one of those gladiator gloves on) and because i left it too late for Abs the docs sent me to the hospital and i had to have it lanced....it was horrific especially when they injected the anesthetic in between my fingers and behind my fingernail :sad: 

Try and book an appoitment with the Docters on Monday...don't think the cream will really help.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> Tink...i think you need ABs too.
> 
> My finger went like that once (i felt like i had one of those gladiator gloves on) and because i left it too late for Abs the docs sent me to the hospital and i had to have it lanced....it was horrific especially when they injected the anesthetic in between my fingers and behind my fingernail :sad:
> 
> Try and book an appoitment with the Docters on Monday...don't think the cream will really help.


Cream helped last time

Not letting anyone lance it!

Never had any boils or anything I've had be lanced


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

they wont lance , if anything it will only be a needle and its syringed out, but i dont think they will , just ab;s if needed, thats my last word im only coming back for good news i feel sickly:sad:, eat raw garlic lots marinade in honey if u have to but eat it


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> youtube has loads of appetising boil popping vids, lol
> 
> GIANT PUS FILLED CYST EXPLOSION - YouTube
> 
> *mmmmm Im craving strawberrys and runny cream* :drool:


No you _didn't!_ :nono::


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Eeeewwwwwwwwwwww, gross. Stop it!





Toby Tyler said:


> No you _didn't!_ :nono::


guys ?  ... huh :sad: ...no idea wut ya meaning.... :closedeyes:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i cant believe you got me back here for that TT,  im very sensitive
just seen the angel though so was worth it

havent had a cig for a ages well a couple o hours now i want 
beer too please st Waterlily of the sore finger

s


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> guys ?  ... huh :sad: ...no idea wut ya meaning.... :closedeyes:


PMSL, I almost choked on my ginger tea! :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

You have so got to get that finger sorted :yikes:

It certainly ain't got better since you last posted it I'm sure .


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Of course it hasn't got better, I only started putting the cream on it last night!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Of course it hasn't got better, I only started putting the cream on it last night!


Its not _going_ to get better without antibiotics!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Its not _going_ to get better without antibiotics!


It will, just like the other one did

Anyway, won't even be able to phone the doctors till monday


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Feels like a case of déjà vu. Dunno why


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Awrighty, how long is this thread going to go? 

Are you at least soaking it in hot salt water?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Awrighty, how long is this thread going to go?
> 
> Are you at least soaking it in hot salt water?


No, I'm using the paste and putting a bandage on it


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No, I'm using the paste and putting a bandage on it


When you change the bandage, soak it in hot salt water as suggested. It will not only help draw anything out, but it will ease pain. That has to be painful, and don't go sayin' it aint. In any event you will prob need a/b's come Monday.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> When you change the bandage, soak it in hot salt water as suggested. It will not only help draw anything out, but it will ease pain. That has to be painful, and don't go sayin' it aint. In any event you will prob need a/b's come Monday.


It's not as painful as the other one I had

It's throbbing since putting on the paste


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Wouldn't like to see a picture of the other one then, because this one looks real bad ..antibiotics my lady :thumbsup:

Got a picture of the other one :lol: :yikes: I'm in a sick mood


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> Wouldn't like to see a picture of the other one then, because this one looks real bad ..antibiotics my lady :thumbsup:
> 
> Got a picture of the other one :lol: :yikes: I'm in a sick mood


I have but it's on my laptop


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Throbbing is part of the process ........ if the mag sulph does'nt sort it , or sticking your finger in hot salted water ( which i suggest) ...... a small amount of wet white bread applied to the swelling , covered up will bring it to a head in the morn ...... tried n tested granny method ..... best thing , stop chewing on the skin at the edge of your nails , wicklows (sp) are flippin painful .... also try cleaning underneath your nails to remove any dirt .... hope the throb does'nt keep you awake throughout the night , nightmare trying to sleep when you can feel a pulsation in your finger .....


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

tincan said:


> Throbbing is part of the process ........ if the mag sulph does'nt sort it , or sticking your finger in hot salted water ( which i suggest) ...... a small amount of wet white bread applied to the swelling , covered up will bring it to a head in the morn ...... tried n tested granny method ..... best thing , stop chewing on the skin at the edge of your nails , wicklows (sp) are flippin painful .... also try cleaning underneath your nails to remove any dirt .... hope the throb does'nt keep you awake throughout the night , nightmare trying to sleep when you can feel a pulsation in your finger .....


Thanks, had no idea about the bread thing 

Amazing what you learn


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Thanks, had no idea about the bread thing
> 
> Amazing what you learn


seriously tinks it's the yeast that does it ..... my nan suffered from boils at the top of her thighs..... She would have been 93 now (rip) nan..... always put wet white bread on ... better still is if you can get fresh yeast , and mix that with a bit of water and apply ...... Life is one big learning book


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

soak the bread in some warm milk , cayneeen pepper cumin tumeric all them hot spicy things , will stain clothes though, make a paste or wrap in muslin cloth and apply as hot as you can bear it works like the ms paste, keep reapplying hot , but not so hot as too burn or blister skin, leave for couple of mins and remove for couple of mins , keep doing this ,messy,also as said above leave it on overnight . if you start feeling sick/fever or notice thin red red line you could have blood poisioning -urgent hospital treatment needed, see the doc first thing monday if no better magnesium sulphate worked for my mums but yours might be worse?let us know how it is tomorrow,


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

tincan said:


> seriously tinks it's the yeast that does it ..... my nan suffered from boils at the top of her thighs..... She would have been 93 now (rip) nan..... always put wet white bread on ... better still is if you can get fresh yeast , and mix that with a bit of water and apply ...... Life is one big learning book


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with the others about seeing a doc (if u can) for antibiotics. The infection on your finger looks like the 1 I had on my toe (very painful) and I needed antibiotics. Granted in my case they didn't work (2 lots still didn't clear it) and I needed a minor op to remove the nail  I doubt this will be the case for you tho and that tablets will clear it up for you.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like the paste is bringing it out now, it's started to turn white

It's painful and throbbing (doesn't help when I knock it on the tap while washing it  not to proud to admit that I almost cried like a little girl :blushing: :laugh: and turned the air blue :blushing: :sneaky2: )

Phoning the doc today when I get up, don't know when I will get an appointment


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Hope it heals quickly tink.

Tink is right about treating it topically. Not all small localised infections require antibiotics. If the redness isn't spreading and you are not symptomatic of infection I.e hot, unwell, spreading redness, increased pain treating it with cream if fine. If worried see a gp. Iodine us good for infections bought in the form of inadine.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm going to book an appointment (i have to anyway for tablets, two birds and all that)

I really do not want him to lance it though, in fact I'm not going to let him

Redness is not spreading, hurts more when I put the paste on, been taking my temp, between 36.5-37.1 so normal


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Well it burst last night 

Its still red and swollen 

I got antibiotics

Still looks like there's stuff in it but nothing's coming out


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well it burst last night
> 
> Its still red and swollen
> 
> ...


Alright, I just can't 'like' this post  other than you got antibiotics. Please warn us beforehand if you're thinking of posting any pictures eh? 

And are you actually _taking_ the antibiotics?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Alright, I just can't 'like' this post  other than you got antibiotics. Please warn us beforehand if you're thinking of posting any pictures eh?
> 
> And are you actually _taking_ the antibiotics?


Yeah I've taken one so far, got another three take today and then another six days worth

Damn, forgot to ask if it will affect my pill!


----------



## MaryBella (Jul 23, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yeah I've taken one so far, got another three take today and then another six days worth
> 
> Damn, forgot to ask if it will affect my pill!


Nearly ALL antibiotics affect the pill. So cover IT with rubber for the next 4 weeks!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MaryBella said:


> Nearly ALL antibiotics affect the pill. So cover IT with rubber for the next 4 weeks!


Not for sex wise, for period wise, last thing I want is to come on


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

in my experience antibiotics make me late if anything great job getting to the docs though, look on the bright side .....no washing up with a bad finger


----------



## MaryBella (Jul 23, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Not for sex wise, for period wise, last thing I want is to come on


So what if your period arrives early? A small price to pay to prevent you dying from an almighty infection.

Look on the bright side, though I know that is very hard for you to do lol.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I think the a/b's would just make the pill somewhat less effective at preventing pregnancy. They should not affect it enough to induce your period, other than perhaps some light spotting.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Not for sex wise, for period wise, last thing I want is to come on


 wont it come on eventually anyway? lol sorry I dont even know why but this post amused me.  Doesnt matter if it affects the accuracy of the pill, as long as you dont bleed aye


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> wont it come on eventually anyway? lol sorry I dont even know why but this post amused me.  Doesnt matter if it affects the accuracy of the pill, as long as you dont bleed aye


No

I haven't had a period since April last year


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No
> 
> I haven't had a period since April last year


sure ya not preggers :ihih: sometimes it doesnt show till it pops out


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No
> 
> I haven't had a period since April last year


So how long do you go? I used to only go for 3 months, that was all that was recommended.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> sure ya not preggers :ihih: sometimes it doesnt show till it pops out


Lol, definitely not :laugh:



Toby Tyler said:


> So how long do you go? I used to only go for 3 months, that was all that was recommended.


How long do I go?


----------



## MaryBella (Jul 23, 2013)

Tinker why don't you use Google like the rest of us do. 

Rather than post another mundane thread? You crack me up lass! :001_tt2:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Lol, definitely not :laugh:
> 
> How long do I go?


you know.. three mins.. four?.. with or without foreplay :ihih: .hm shite its bedtime I should crash just saw the time


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> you know.. three mins.. four?.. with or without foreplay :ihih: .hm shite its bedtime I should crash just saw the time


I was like eh bed time..... And them I saw you are from Australia lol


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

How long to you take the pill for at a time? At some point, ie after three months you have to let your body have a period, otherwise the endometrium will just keep building up without a pregnancy. 

Three months was the longest the Dr. recommended taking the pill to avoid having periods. That's 4 periods per year.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> How long to you take the pill for at a time? At some point, ie after three months you have to let your body have a period, otherwise the endometrium will just keep building up without a pregnancy.
> 
> Three months was the longest the Dr. recommended taking the pill to avoid having periods. That's 4 periods per year.


I take it all the time, I'm on the mini pill


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

This is it today (putting link instead of image)

http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/268/c9vo.jpg


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> This is it today (putting link instead of image)
> 
> http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/268/c9vo.jpg


That looks nasty, has the doc seen it as it is now?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> That looks nasty, has the doc seen it as it is now?


Yeah, I showed him today


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I take it all the time, I'm on the mini pill


Yes the 'mini pill' is sometimes used to lessen the number of periods, but it's not meant to be taken forever indefinitely. Every 3 or 4 months you need to discontinue it for a week and have a period.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yeah, I showed him today


Ok, good hopefully it clears soon that looks hell painful. And on that note im off to pass out :Yawn:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes the 'mini pill' is sometimes used to lessen the number of periods, but it's not meant to be taken forever indefinitely. Every 3 or 4 months you need to discontinue it for a week and have a period.




That's not what I was told

You are thinking of the combined pill which you are meant to have a break from for 7 days every months, you can run packs back to back

The mini pill you take continually all month long


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Ok, good hopefully it clears soon that looks hell painful. And on that note im off to pass out :Yawn:


It's actually not painful

It's only sore if I touch the red area

What concerns me is if all of the stuff hasn't come out but the doc says I don't need to use the past any more


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Nope, it is not meant to be taken continually indefinitely. Every 3 - 4 months you have to take a break and have a period or the endometrium will just continue building up.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Nope, it is not meant to be taken continually indefinitely. Every 3 - 4 months you have to take a break and have a period or the endometrium will just continue building up.


I have been taking mine for years now , not once been told to take a break


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Again that's not what I've been told



> .
> The mini pill is taken every day without any breaks


Family Doctor

This is the one I take

Cerazette (desogestrel)


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> I have been taking mine for years now , not once been told to take a break


Well it's a different recommendation over there. TBH I think your healthcare system is more progressive than ours. I was told 4 months max. Also this was a few years ago.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Again that's not what I've been told
> 
> Family Doctor
> 
> ...


Same one as me


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Nope, it is not meant to be taken continually indefinitely. Every 3 - 4 months you have to take a break and have a period or the endometrium will just continue building up.


I've never heard of that either, the break thing?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> Same one as me


You like it?

I love it!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You like it?
> 
> I love it!


Yeah it's really good, especially as you have the 12 hr window with this one where as the others it's only three .

I tried loads of different ones and this is the only one that works for me


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

All I know I was thrilled to go from 12 down to 4 periods per year on whatever protocol I was on!  It was actually the nuva ring come to think of it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm pleased I don't have periods any more


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

On Cerazette I was told to take it like the normal pill - having a week off every month  As for the antibiotics, I would double check but when I took antibiotics on the pill the Dr told me that they had changed the guidelines and most antibiotics won't affect the pill at all, there are only a couple of specific ones that will but it should tell you on the leaflet with the anti-b's


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

dancemagicdance said:


> On Cerazette I was told to take it like the normal pill - having a week off every month  As for the antibiotics, I would double check but when I took antibiotics on the pill the Dr told me that they had changed the guidelines and most antibiotics won't affect the pill at all, there are only a couple of specific ones that will but it should tell you on the leaflet with the anti-b's


If you read this..it says do not take a break between packs ,

cerazette - Contraception medicines and drugs - NHS Choices

I would think if you did take a break you will not be protected for the first week once you start taking it after your week break


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm on Cerazette too - bloody marvellous invention :thumbup:

I've been on it nearly 5 years without a break!

I was told no break was needed, and it stopped my periods completely (the first mini pill they tried me on, I had continuous spotting :thumbdown: )

I have no idea why they didnt give me this when I had endometriosis - would have saved me _so_ much pain - I used to spend at least 2 days a month in bed before my op


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

How a thread can go from a pussy boil to the pill...is bloody fantastic


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> How a thread can go from a pussy boil to the pill...is bloody fantastic


A pussy boil?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh friggin hell , you don't want a pussy boil  tears in my eyes thinking about one


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It's actually not painful
> 
> It's only sore if I touch the red area
> 
> What concerns me is if all of the stuff hasn't come out but the doc says I don't need to use the past any more


sorry tttb i just read your last few words "doc says i dont need to use the past anymore" it made me smile great advice doc to us all - look to the future and make the most of the present


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> sorry tttb i just read your last few words "do says i dont need to use the past anymore" it made me smile great advice doc to us all - look to the future and make the most of the present


Lol, I really need to proof read before I post

I blame the hamsters :sneaky2:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ha ha , i seem to spend more time correcting mine than i do writing them,


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MaryBella said:


> Tinker why don't you use Google like the rest of us do.
> 
> Rather than post another mundane thread?


Why not just use the ignore feature? Then what would you do to entertain yourself? It's neither healthy or "clean living" to be so obsessed with a total stranger on the internet.

Tink, how's the finger?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/842/8xky.jpg

My finger 6 days after taking ABs tomorrow is the last day


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

woah , still looks quite red and sore , did the doc test for anything fungal as ab's wont work if ther is a fungal infection too tea tree is good for anything fungal and antibacterial too...is it still painful?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Not sore, can use finger as normal

Finished the ABs yesterday


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> A pussy boil?


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I read that a couple of times before I realised she meant pus - y boil :lol:

The finger still looks sore - is it still tender?

If it is, I think I would go back and see what the doc says, it might need another dose of ABs!

ETA: Ooops cross posted, glad its not painful anymore


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I read that a couple of times before I realised she meant pus - y boil :lol:
> 
> ...


Ooh I see! So did not get that lol

Not sore unless I really press on it


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Is it alright on toast?:confused1:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Hot salty water , as hot as you can stand it dip it in , then push gently up from just beneath the cuticle ...... to be honest tinks , that should of been quite clean before now ....


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

tincan said:


> Hot salty water , as hot as you can stand it dip it in , then push gently up from just beneath the cuticle ...... to be honest tinks , that should of been quite clean before now ....


Getting it wet makes the scab soft and in danger of coming off

It is clean


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tincan said:


> *Hot salty water , as hot as you can stand it dip it in *, then push gently up from just beneath the cuticle ...... to be honest tinks , that should of been quite clean before now ....


I said that a week ago...


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Getting it wet makes the scab soft and in danger of coming off
> 
> It is clean


I have very little medical knowledge but personally I would rather the scab off and all gunk/dirt out than the scab staying there keeping it all in! Could be wrong though!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I said that a week ago...


.....

So did i lol ..... so feff off , i can't do the lilliput writing  xx


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dancemagicdance said:


> I have very little medical knowledge but personally I would rather the scab off and all gunk/dirt out than the scab staying there keeping it all in! Could be wrong though!


All the gunk is out


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tincan said:


> .....
> 
> So did i lol ..... so feff off , i can't do the lilliput writing  xx


Well obviously great minds think alike 

Although some are greater than others coz some can do this  :lol:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Well obviously great minds think alike
> 
> Although some are greater than others coz some can do this  :lol:


lmao ..... Biatch  ..... and yes great minds , but fools seldom differ ........

Now my kneeling knee , has give way ........ why did i even attempt that


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh good Lord, why did I click the link? I looked on here to look away from the last episode of Breaking Bad, during which events took a stomach churning turn and got....pussy wicklows! :shocked:

And Tink, STOP chewing your cuticles till they bleed, get a nice sharp trimmer, then you won't get infections, and I won't have to nag you 'cause you made me feel queasy. 

[wanders off to look for something fluffy and non-puke inducing]


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tincan said:


> .....
> 
> So did i lol ..... so feff off , i can't do the lilliput writing  xx


Me three :ciappa:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

myshkin said:


> Oh good Lord, why did I click the link? I looked on here to look away from the last episode of Breaking Bad, during which events took a stomach churning turn and got....pussy wicklows! :shocked:
> 
> And Tink, STOP chewing your cuticles till they bleed, get a nice sharp trimmer, then you won't get infections, and I won't have to nag you 'cause you made me feel queasy.
> 
> [wanders off to look for something fluffy and non-puke inducing]


I don't chew my cuticles and certainly not till they bleed

I have one of those cutting things which I haven't used since Easter as funnily enough it made me bleed


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

myshkin said:


> [wanders off to look for something fluffy and non-puke inducing]


Will my new Superhero costume suffice?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

You do'nt need to bite it till it bleeds ...... All it takes is pulling that little stalk of skin , at the side of your nail ....... you know this mrs tinks ... 


and you know what / could happen when you do this ...... so , where do we go from here


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Will my new Superhero costume suffice?


Jinkys. Having a fit of the vapours now. :laugh:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

tincan said:


> You do'nt need to bite it till it bleeds ...... All it takes is pulling that little stalk of skin , at the side of your nail ....... you know this mrs tinks ...
> 
> and you know what / could happen when you do this ...... so , where do we go from here


I don't do that


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

so what caused it then Tinks ????? a splinter ? why did you diagnose your afflicted finger with an American term .... Girl come on , we are not Green ....:ciappa:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

tincan said:


> so what caused it then Tinks ????? a splinter ? why did you diagnose your afflicted finger with an American term .... Girl *come on , we are not Green *....:ciappa:


Well I am, but around the gills, not behind the ears!

My Irish granny used to say "do you think I fell off the last cartload of cabbage?"


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

tincan said:


> so what caused it then Tinks ????? a splinter ? why did you diagnose your afflicted finger with an American term .... Girl come on , we are not Green ....:ciappa:


Eh? An American term?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Eh? An American term?


Pussy Boil :lol::lol::lol:

Oh no, that's a porno star


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

myshkin said:


> Jinkys. Having a fit of the vapours now. :laugh:


Jinkys??  please tell me I'm not the only one that had a Scooby doo/ Velma flashback then


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Pussy Boil :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Oh no, that's a porno star


I never used that term


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

boils can be serious, and really if its a boil you should have a Dr look at it. I've had a few boils since my Melanoma surgery and always follow the Dr's protocol, if you have low immune system it is important to take care of it properly.....they are a type of staph infection and being MRSA positive I take no chances


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

lol just noticed the date on this hope it cleared....lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> lol just noticed the date on this hope it cleared....lol


Lol yeah it has, I did go to the docs for antibiotics, took ages for my finger to stop being sore, it's gone now though


----------

